# υφασμάτινο παντελόνι



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
έχει κανείς καμία πρόταση για τον όρο του τίτλου; Δεν έχω συγκείμενο, περιέχεται απλώς σε μια λίστα με ρούχα που φορούσε κάποιος, τα οποία απλώς αριθμούνται. Σκέφτηκα Oxford pants (το κείμενο θα πάει ΗΠΑ) αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρη...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Twill, gabardine, chinos...


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2014)

Τι ακριβώς εννοεί; Όλα τα παντελόνια υφασμάτινα δεν είναι;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Προφανώς εννοεί όχι τζιν, όχι κοτλέ, όχι κάποιο πολύ χαρακτηριστικό ύφασμα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Προφανώς εννοεί όχι τζιν, όχι κοτλέ, όχι κάποιο πολύ χαρακτηριστικό ύφασμα.


Ναι, αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Αυτά που οι μαμάδες μας λέγανε καμπαρντινέ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2014)

Έτσι δεν τα λένε ακόμα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2014)

...
Σχετικά νήματα και ποστ:

*Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ "slacks" και "trousers"; Trousers = παντελόνι, slacks = παντελόνι (συν. κάζουαλ)*

*khaki vs. chino*

*parachute pants*

bell bottoms | phat pants
κοντοκάβαλο | κοντόταλο
περισκελίδες

*a pair of trousers = παντελόνι (όχι ένα ζευγάρι παντελόνια)*

[*παντελονάτος (επίθ.) || παντελονάτα (επίρ.)*]


Συνεχίστε, να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι παντελώς αμόδιστροι παντελονάδες. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Γιατί όχι ένα αντίστοιχα απλό: cloth pants, cloth trousers; Όλα τα άλλα δεν είναι συγκεκριμένα υφάσματα;


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2014)

Συνήθως τα λέμε _tailored trousers_*/_pants _ή _proper trousers/pants_

*ασχέτως αν έχουν ραφτεί από ράφτη ή όχι


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Δεν είναι άσχημη προσέγγιση. Ωστόσο, μπορεί να δώσει έμφαση στην ποιότητα («(of clothes) smart, fitted, and well cut»). Έδωσα το «cloth trousers» επειδή υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι για νομική χρήση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

Για νομική χρήση είναι, αλλά είναι απλώς μια λίστα με τα ρούχα που φορούσε κάποιος, τα οποία καταστράφηκαν και εκείνος ζητάει μεταξύ άλλων αποζημίωση και γι' αυτά. Προτίμησα τη λύση του cougr, αλλά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Προτίμησα τη λύση του cougr



Ε, ναι. Διεκδικείς και υψηλότερη αποζημίωση με tailored trousers! :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

Θα τους πω να αλλάξουν το κονδύλι


----------

